# Duet for 2 Pianos (J.S. Bach)



## HansMaestroMusic

Feel free to click the "listen" button to hear my recently published arrangement of J.S. Bach: Fugue In D Minor for Piano Duet. Headphones suggested to hear the 2 pianos in stereo.

Enjoy! :tiphat:

http://hansmaestromanuscripts.musicaneo.com/sheetmusic/sm-187568_fugue_in_d_minor.html


----------



## HansMaestroMusic

HansMaestroMusic said:


> Feel free to click the "listen" button to hear my recently published arrangement of J.S. Bach: Fugue In D Minor for Piano Duet. Headphones suggested to hear the 2 pianos in stereo.
> 
> Enjoy! :tiphat:
> 
> http://hansmaestromanuscripts.musicaneo.com/sheetmusic/sm-187568_fugue_in_d_minor.html


You can now download the audio file for free via Soundcloud

The sheet music is still available using the first link!


----------

